
Jamie Oliver bans daughter, 14, from posting selfies - tolien
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-42028944?
======
HorizonXP
He isn’t wrong. If that’s how he chooses to parent, good on him. I’d probably
do the same.

------
dogma1138
That’s not bad parenrting but what does it have to do with HN?

